# surgery while under anesthesia for another sx?



## laurabee (Apr 5, 2009)

My doctor removed an external fixation device from a patient while he was under anesthesia by a different doctor for a hernia repair, outpatient procedure. Does this get any special sort of modifier?


----------



## kibbit99 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Please help*

I would also like to know.  

Thank you.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jun 1, 2009)

In your case, I don't think a modifier is needed.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 1, 2009)

No modifier necessary as long as each surgeon is also performing the postoperative care affiliated with the procedure he/she performed.  Each surgeon bills only for the procedure he/she performed as this was not a two surgeon or assist surgeon situation.

Julie, CPC


----------



## kibbit99 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great!  That is what I thought, but I started to second guess myself.

Kim, CPC


----------

